

 Announcing a major revision of the Haskell text library - edw519
http://www.serpentine.com/blog/2009/10/09/announcing-a-major-revision-of-the-haskell-text-library/

======
neilc
Cool stuff. Bryan O'Sullivan is a remarkably productive hacker.

~~~
gwern
Little known fact: bos is actually the pseudonym for a collective of hackers,
much like Bourbaki.

